# Parts



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

Does anyone know of a good source for older model Dodge truck parts ? I had someone ask me about where he could get parts for a 1975 W200 model Dodge the other day but I had no ideas. (Not sure that was the correct model, but I do remember that it is one of the snofiter models.) I did a search using Google, got a couple of pretty good looking hits but after he called the companies, he generally got the 'we don't do that anymore / we don't carry parts for that model, only the real vintage models' kind of response. Fortunately, the truck is running pretty good right now, but he was looking for a place he can get some parts when the inevitable happens.
Any help would be appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

J.C. Whitney has some replacement parts.

Or on Lawnsite the is a link to nationwide parts search.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Finally found the link. Hope this helps.

http://car-part.com/index.htm


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Rooster: 1'st post at 9:30 pm mentioning the link, 2'nd post at 3:00 am saying "Finally found the link".

Now THAT's dedication!   

Joking aside, thanks for posting that link because it covers a l-o-t of different makes/models - including my own "rare bird" 1977 Mercury Capri (the ones built over in Eurpoe)


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)




----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

Thanks for the info, looks like a pretty cool site, I'll check it out.

Thanks again.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Dodge had the longest running body style. I believe it's 1969 - 1991, that the body style stayed the same, and most parts will interchange.

~Chuck


----------



## rolandpell (Feb 18, 2004)

*Www.car-parts.com I'm There*

I JUST WANT EVERYONE TO KNOW I WORK IN A RECYCLING YARD WITH PARTS FOR MANY OLDER TRUCKS AND CARS . ASK AND YOU WILL SEE. SEE MY WEB SITE YOU'LL UNDERSTAND.
WWW.NSAUTORECYCLING.COM 
THANKS AGAIN ,
ROLAND


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

72-93 Dodge trucks are VERY simular, but there are some differences.

Dodge Trucks from 72-80 used the same sheetmetal (more or less)
81-93 used the same sheetmetal

The FRAMES from 72-93 are almost identical, and can be interchanged, as can most suspension/driveline parts (some will require a little work, but no real issues)



What type of parts was your friend looking for? I've got a couple of connections for parts....have him contact me, and I'll see what I can do to help out.


----------

